# important



## mex (Sep 26, 2009)

Hi everyone, i need your help, i want a job in mexico in teaching english or customer service, iam an english teacher and coz my native language is Arabic i can teach Arabic too, or in customer service, as i can speak some spanish and iam ready to learn spanish too.
i want so much to move to mexico and live there, specially in puerto vallart, cancun, or any other cities.
can anyone can advice me please???
I love mexico so much, and i wish to settle down there.
thank you.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Have you visited Mexico before? You will probably need to contact the 'world HQ' of international companies and provide them with your resumé and intentions. Once you have a commitment for a position, the company will have to support your application for an FM3 visa with very specific and limited working permission from Mexican Immigration. Your written English indicates that you are not fully fluent and perhaps not ready to teach English in Mexico. There is a need for French in some areas, but little demand for Arabic. So, private companies and some universities might be your best sources of information. Next, the Mexican Consulate closest to your location.


----------



## mex (Sep 26, 2009)

HI RVGRINGO, thank you for your help, i was in a hurry the first time so i didn't care much about writing everything in a formal way, but i teach english and i have long experience in teaching , i don't have a degree in teaching though, but i have long experience, i have taught English in American university in Cairo, and in Berlitz here in Egypt, but i will try to do as you said, who knows, maybe its better, but do you recommend any companies that i can contact who can hire overseas employees? please i wish you can advice me with that, and NO i haven't been to mexico before, but i would love to go there and stay for a while.
thank you


----------



## jlms (May 15, 2008)

If you have thought English in Berlitz, why don't you check with Berlitz in Mexico? 

Another option you could investigate is places where they teach Arabic, they may need teachers. One of the best known places to learn less common languages in the Mexican context is CELE ( Centro de Enseñanza de Lenguas Extranjeras ) which is part of UNAM (national Autonomous University of Mexico, the best university in Latin America).

The major word of caution is that you need to be a proficient Spanish speaker, if you are serious about this that is the first thing you need to sort out.


----------

